# Glass House I'm Working On



## Bill13 (Aug 2, 2016)

So I've been absent the forum the last few weeks and will sound like a chef when I say work has been kicking my A**:biggrin:. For the past month I have been wiring up the AV and surveillance systems, the lighting and shading controls, and the internet WAP's. Because the walls of the house are all glass is has been ridiculously hot inside and difficult to wire. DC has had about 20 days in a row where it's been over 90 and inside the house you can add 5-10 degrees depending on the floor you are on. Most days I will drink about 2 gallons of water, with maybe one bathroom break needed. 

I have done much larger homes, which are fun, but this has to be the most unique residential project I've been involved in. The architect is David Jameson and needless to say he likes glass: http://www.davidjamesonarchitect.com/

The google link is from 8 months ago, I will post some updated pictures. https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x797542514f07d467!6m1!1e1


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 2, 2016)

Why did I think this thread would be about judging others?


----------



## jessf (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice house. Projects of this scale with the design density they require are a niche market. Always enjoy looking at them.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 4, 2016)

I guess routing the wire is harder in a glass house.


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes, much harder. Because non of the above grade interior walls meet the glass (instead there will be a 4" wide 1 1/2" thick high density foam filler) most of the interior walls are shear walls which means there is a lot of structural wood in them. There is an elevator shaft in the middle of the house with a staircase that wraps around it. The three non door walls of the shaft were made about 12 thick so all the plumbing, some HVAC , and all the electrical and AV wiring was run in this area. 

Another fun note: the homeowner owns two lots. The idea was one lot for the house and one lot for the garage. The County would not approve a curb cut for the garage because there was no residence on this lot. So they forced him to make it a single family home. He said fine, I'm putting the "home" underground. So it will be a one story house with the first floor as the garage and the basement is the living area. He did not want to go up anymore because it was on the "view" side of the home where the ceiling is 18". He's pretty sure they will change the zoning codes to prevent that in the future, saying they were not to happy with his work around.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 5, 2016)

WOW Bill, Very exciting. Beats roughing in a ranch huh. I can only imagine the dollars associated with this build. Please take more pics, it will be like a season of This Old House, only you'll be playing the Electrician. I bet you could get Dave to play Norm, he's make a good Norm. LOL


----------



## malexthekid (Aug 6, 2016)

The house sounds pretty special... and like a structural engineers/plumbers/sparkies worst nightmare


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 23, 2016)

Bill, Give us an update on the glass house? Curious how this is turning out.


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 23, 2016)

I thought this thread was going to be about throwing stones or some kind of proverb.


----------



## Ydj32 (Aug 31, 2016)

You should fit it with Philips Hues lights. That way, you can make your entire house glow purple or green at night, it'll look like a glowing jewel in the neighbourhood..


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 13, 2016)

Here is a picture from last week showing the glass. Thankfully the AC is now running.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 13, 2016)

wow, don't see too many commercial curtain walls on houses.


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 13, 2016)

Agreed. Sorry for doubling the pictures. Too hard to edit with my phone.


----------

